# Fermentation too fast !! ?



## satishnbr (Sep 24, 2010)

I am a first time wine maker. Started with concord grape from by backyard itself. I know that is not the best grapes to make wine..but..its a learning process.
.
My first stage fermentation took only 4 days. I am in California..temp was around 74-74F. When the measured alcohol content today morning with a hydrometer..it was 0%. when I started it, it was close to 14% alcohol content. So i transferred the stuff to a carboy and sealed it with an airlock. Today morning there was few bubbles..but now there are no bubbles..and i suspect fermentation is done. Looks like the sediments are slowly settling down at the bottom. There are no bubbles or any activity noticed..
.
So what should I do now?..should I keep same like that for 1 more week to settled down?.. I tasted it today..it doesn't taste close to a wine yet..
.
What should I do next ?. Appreciate any advice..


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 24, 2010)

First off Welcome to our forum. Several others including myself are also talking about fast fermentation this year on Concord and Niagara. Let it sit till your sg is the same for three days in a row. Then you can rack and stabilize. If you have a pile of lees rack off of those.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2010)

Check with hydrometer a few days in a row to make sure it is stable, if so then sulfite your wine with k-meta(campden tablet) and also k-sorbate if you plan on sweetening.
Nothing at all wrong with Concord, it makes an excellent wine although tastes differentiate amongst people.


----------



## dbzlof (Sep 24, 2010)

I've got a 6.5 gal batch of concord going now too, and I also had a fast fermentation. When I racked it to the secondary, I checked the alcohol and it was at about 10% so I did add more sugar to get it to about 12%, and that seemed to be slower. 
My batch two years ago took about six moths to age and it was probably my best wine yet!


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

dbzlof said:


> I've got a 6.5 gal batch of concord going now too, and I also had a fast fermentation. When I racked it to the secondary, I checked the alcohol and it was at about 10% so I did add more sugar to get it to about 12%, and that seemed to be slower.
> My batch two years ago took about six moths to age and it was probably my best wine yet!



I'm confused..
You racked when the gravity said 10%? Why then? What was the starting gravity? As the yeast eats the sugar the gravity goes down till its dry so are you thinking the gravity s/b @ 12% ? No reason to add sugar once fermentation starts.
Whats the gravity now.


----------



## dbzlof (Sep 26, 2010)

Tom said:


> I'm confused..
> You racked when the gravity said 10%? Why then? What was the starting gravity? As the yeast eats the sugar the gravity goes down till its dry so are you thinking the gravity s/b @ 12% ? No reason to add sugar once fermentation starts.
> Whats the gravity now.



The hydrometer showed 1.000 so I racked it and checked the alcohol, and it was at 10%. It never fails I always get 16% ABV, so I tried to get this one down to 12, so I didn't add that much sugar from the start. My starting sg was 1.080. I only added 1.5 cups of sugar when I racked it just to raise the ABV a little, and now if it goes to dry, I'll backsweeten. 

I always started with an sg at 1.095-1.100, and now I'm trying to get lower abv, so I don't have to backsweeten to bring the flavor out.


----------



## satishnbr (Oct 5, 2010)

*White layer after racking*

After the secondary fermentation was done, I had filtered the sediments and racked the wine again for clearing. Most of fermentation was complete in first stage itself(fast fermentation). To kill any leftover yeast from fermenting after second stage, I had added campden tablets and racked the wine. I also had placed an airlock. After a day, I noticed there is a white layer formed on top of the wine. Not sure what this is...is this normal ?. Am I not supposed to put an airlock ?

Please advice..


----------



## rodo (Oct 5, 2010)

> After the secondary fermentation was done, I had filtered the sediments and racked the wine again for clearing. Most of fermentation was complete in first stage itself(fast fermentation). To kill any leftover yeast from fermenting after second stage, I had added campden tablets and racked the wine. I also had placed an airlock. After a day, I noticed there is a white layer formed on top of the wine. Not sure what this is...is this normal ?. Am I not supposed to put an airlock ?
> 
> Please advice..


 
Campden tablets will not kill the yeast they preserve the wine and keep other bacteria from attacking.
You need to be sure it is done fermenting by its self by keeping an eye on the SG. When you are sure it is finished then add campden and sorbate.
Sorbate will not kill yeast either but will stop them from reproducing.


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2010)

You said a mouthful. All good.


----------



## satishnbr (Oct 5, 2010)

*White layer after racking*

I have verified the SG and confirmed fermenting is done. I have two questions

1. What that white layer formed on top is?.Do i need to filter it and rack it again?

2. Since I put campden tablets yesterday, do i need an airlock?

Please advice.


----------

